# Silent canister filter for 40 gallon. (Eheim classic?)



## HankTaco (Oct 22, 2016)

Apologies if this topic has lead herds of horses to their demise... but.
I have a 40 gallon (cube if it matters so it's deep) freshwater with a fair number of plants.

I'm looking for a very quiet/silent canister that because of space considerations must be in the open. (To the side or rear of the aquarium. )

My research has lead me to Eheim's because of their reputation for being quiet, easy to use and longevity. 

My question is (one of them) that I don't know which one to get because of how flow rates are measured & whatnot. 

Also, I'm a huge fan of DIY as far as media packs which is why I love my Aquaclear 50.
Is it possible to add or make my own media in the 'trays?' of the Eheim's or will I be forced into buying specific filters/pads/carbon etc to fit it?

Or am I barking up the wrong tree here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

HankTaco said:


> Apologies if this topic has lead herds of horses to their demise... but.
> I have a 40 gallon (cube if it matters so it's deep) freshwater with a fair number of plants.
> 
> I'm looking for a very quiet/silent canister that because of space considerations must be in the open. (To the side or rear of the aquarium. )
> ...


Eheim for sure. I just picked up a Classic 250 that sits just feet from the head of my bed and I can't tell it's there. For a 40g I would say get the 2215 at least, if not the 2217. If you need the extra gph flow rate. You can place whatever you want in the media trays. Drawstring filter bags are handy if you want to be able to remove media. I just run what it comes with as it's rather good. The carbon pad can be left out all together and saved for later should you need to remove medication or something similar.


----------



## bblumberg (Sep 6, 2006)

HankTaco said:


> Apologies if this topic has lead herds of horses to their demise... but.
> I have a 40 gallon (cube if it matters so it's deep) freshwater with a fair number of plants.
> 
> I'm looking for a very quiet/silent canister that because of space considerations must be in the open. (To the side or rear of the aquarium. )
> ...


I have quite a few Eheim classic canister filters, most of which are more than 10 years old. They are quiet when the impeller and chamber are clean. Recently, I have replaced all of the Ehfisubstrat Pro (that is supplied) with Siporax. The Siporax seems to do a much better job of nitrate rduction than does the Ehfisubstrat Pro. 

2215 or 2217 will be fine for your tank. 2217 might need to have the flow stopped down a bit. The newer Eheim filters are a bit easier to clean due to the media baskets. I have one of these as well (Pro III) and it seems a bit quieter to me. All in all, you can't go wrong with Eheim. They last almost forever, are easily repairable and do a fine job.

Bruce


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

It always pays to cross check info and this is one of those times?
I have not bought a 22217 lately. They do last a long time. That's good but then I don't find those I have bought have trays. One of the downsides to the older design, perhaps? Check that to be sure before buying. 
One of the things that led me to buy 2075 instead was the lack of trays in the Classic line. But then my plan to stay with Ehiem and the 2071 thru 2075 lineup with the trays, also fell through as they were removed from the market. 
So, while I was a die-hard Eheim fan, I am now moving to Sunsun when needing new filters. I find the 304B to be a good alternate for the 2217 but with some of the newer features like media trays, etc. 

Picture here for reference? 
Eheim 2217 Classic Canister Filter - Up to 159 gal.


----------



## wading_in (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't know if you are still looking but I have a Marineland C-360 running and I do not hear a thing

I keep checking to make sure it is actually running


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 2, 2017)

I love Eheims. Completely silent unless something is wrong with it. You can use whatever filter media you want in them. It's really easy to customize the trays. Whichever one you get, if you feel you don't have a high enough flow rate, I'd just add a powerhead or two.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Hephaestus said:


> I love Eheims. Completely silent unless something is wrong with it. You can use whatever filter media you want in them. It's really easy to customize the trays. Whichever one you get, if you feel you don't have a high enough flow rate, I'd just add a powerhead or two.


Does the 2217 have trays now?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I know you are probably stuck on Eheim but I have a Fluval FX4 and I cannot hear it at all. I have to feel the hose to make sure it's on and the flow is great. With the drain makes water changes super easy with a hose quick connect. And super easy to do maintenance. Tons of room for whatever media you want to run. Mine has been running strong for nearly a year now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi

I use Biopro External Canister Filter's, they are cheap quiet easily primed, I have 2x 1200 lph on my 6 foot tank they are over 4 years old and still silent and work great.

Biopro External Canister Filter 800 lph Including Media Aquarium Fish Tank Filter


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 2, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> Does the 2217 have trays now?


Not so much trays. They've got a couple of plates at the top and bottom that hold the layered filter media between them. At least I think that's how they are, I don't have a 2217 right now. The old one I had was like this.

I've also used a Fluval FX-5 (awesome filter), and a couple of Sunsun filters. They were all good, although the Sunsun's were louder than the Eheim's when I had them. It's been a few years since I used a Sunsun, so they may have better quality now.


----------



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

PlantedRich said:


> Does the 2217 have trays now?


I just bought a 2217 this year for my 55gal after the great experience I had with my Eheim Ecco 2236. No trays on the 2217. The Eheim ECCO 2236 does have trays. Both are really quiet once the air bubbles work their way out after cleaning it. I think the trays will only make a difference when cleaning an needed to remove everything, but I find I don't have to do that but a couple times a year.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I love the Eheim pro 4 series.I have a 250 on my 45 next to the bed,I have to put my hand on it to see if it's running.It has trays and all media included.I liked it so much I got an Eheim 350 for my 55.

They're pricey,but IMO worth it knowing you have the best.

Which ever one you end up with,be sure to use automotive hose clamps for a good seal on the hoses.Don't trust the plastic things they come with.I bought a whole box of them at napa auto parts.

https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/technology/external-filters/professionel-4


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay, I think we have got to the bottom of the 2217 having trays or not? But that brings the question of the value of trays, right? 
On that point, I loved the old Classic line but then once I got past them and into filters with trays, I found what I had been missing and like the trays enough to make a tray of sorts for my 2217. Rather crude but it works as it is made using a drywall mud bucket and the grid from a spare 2217. Not pretty but once I used a can with trays, there was no feeling for me to NOT have trays! 
Of course, there are always times/ places where we each want different things, so there is plenty of reasons for each of us to choose what we like. There are many ways to mod the canisters without trays but when choosing new, I will now only buy those with trays rather than know I will want to mod any other type. And that is where I'm finding more value in the cheaper Sunsun if I can't buy the Eheim that I had settled on as a favorite. 
The Classic like 2217 is great but getting to be an old design. Kind of like comparing a 1970 Ford to a 2015? Just nothing wrong with the older but it does lack lots of small points that can be found on newer design. 
Tubing disconnects for cleaning would seem to be a pretty simple item until you begin to use the disconnect on the 2217 and find how easy it is to try to turn them the wrong way and then crack it so that they leak. Unscrewing and disconnecting can be a simple as flipping a lever and pushing a button on the newer filters. 
I have lots of Eheim and do love them but for new filters, I can get the same service life with more of the nice features for less money. 
Personal choices are what keeps the market moving!


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

An Eheim 2215 or 2217 would be dead silent. I've got Eheim Pros on my 40 gallons tanks (a 2026 and a 2028) and have to dial back the flow. The Pros are easier to clean and also are silent, but I don't think they're being made any more, so you'd have to find one used.

Another great, quiet filter is the Cobalt EXT. It's more versatile because the pump is separate from the canister body, so you can put the pump in the tank, or outside the tank. That also means you have a lot of options on where to place the canister. Plus, they're very easy to clean. Probably the easiest canister to clean. They are rated for 55 gallon tanks, but I don't think they're quite that powerful. One would be great on a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I recently got a new Eheim 2217. I'm very happy w/it- but I do notice a quiet hum. I guess I just have more sensitive ears than most because nobody else seems to hear it (in my household). I have thought of putting a small sheet of foam under it to see if it muffles that, but it's really not very noticeable so I haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Eheim pro I run a few and they are silent and reliable


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't find the lack of trays in the Eheim classic to be an issue. I put the media in mesh bags and drop them in. It's as easy or even slightly easier than trays to clean. I remove the bag and dunk it in a bucket of tank water a couple of times and it's good to go.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I think where you might be is that any canister will be much quieter than most any HOB, just by design. The only moving parts are the impeller and the water so looking at each, you can see that the noise from water will be more when it is dropped back into the tank. Setting the canister on the floor and putting a cover over it will be almost dead silent, where the HOB has several things which may make it noisy like the lid. Aquaclear, for instance, has a bad habit of having a lid that rattles and since it is up close and out in the open, we hear it. I find very little difference in the noise from any of several different brands of canister filters. Looking back, I might guess that I have had 8-10 different brands and types of canisters and none have been noise problems. That leaves me looking more toward the other features that fit what I like.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

I've only ever had a Sunsun 404 canister but the thing barely even makes a sound. Plenty of flow, 4 trays and easy to prime.


----------

